# Galvanized trailer (to paint or not to paint)



## cathprod (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a late 80's galvanized trailer that is in pretty decent shape all things considered. I was wondering if I should paint it or just attack the few rust spots with an angle grinder and then spray with galvanizing spray paint?

The latter would be much easier and cheaper so I was wondering if there was any advantage to painting since I have not noticed anyone using the galvanizing spray can approach.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 15, 2011)

I wouldn't paint it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Paint doesn't always adhere well to galvanization. Galvanized steel will last better than painted steel, so unless the color really bothers you, I'd leave it galvanized.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 15, 2011)

If you do decide to paint it you can get a special primer for galvanized steel. You will need to apply this first.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 16, 2011)

cathprod said:


> ...just attack the few rust spots with an angle grinder and then spray with galvanizing spray paint?



That is the best answer. I have a trailer that is at least as old and the trailer frame itself used in salt water is still in very good shape, no rust (although in my case a different story on the leaf springs and rims that are covered in surface rust).


----------



## cathprod (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all of the answers. I have no problem with the galvanized look as long as it gets the boat the launch! 

One more question...what purpose do the trailer fenders serve? One of mine broke off and I am wondering how important it is to fix it. I wasn't sure if there was more to it than just protecting the boat from rocks and dirt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 17, 2011)

They deflect rocks from coming forward and hitting the rear windows or back of the tow vehicle.

This happened to my uncles trailer 15 years back, open trailer, no fenders, rock came flying forward and took out the rear window on the truck bed cap and a good spider web in the rear window of the truck itself. So fenders do help.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 17, 2011)

i travel 50 + miles up logging/forestry roads, so for me they are a no brainer.


----------



## cathprod (Feb 18, 2011)

Guess it will be going back on, hate to come back here with an incident and here a few "I told you so."


----------

